# I have 2 Chocolate Satins due sometime next week.



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sure 1 is due the 16th but her sister Im not sure about. She seems to be a few days behind so maybe closer to the 19th. I dont have pics of their bellies yet but this is what they looked like before they got pregnant.










Ill post updates often. All the babies will be made available to those interested and close enough to collect them.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I should add that the father is a Chocolate Tan. Here is a younger pic of him.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

He looks like he has big ears


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

No babies yet and 1 of them is due today. I will get pics tonight if I remember. They are getting very big


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Keep us posted!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think your meeces are chocolate; too light. Maybe mock chocolate or coffee, perhaps? Or maybe lilac; it's hard to tell from those tiny pics. Good luck with your litters!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to get the pics last night. I worked late and was tired. I wish I could get bigger pics but I dont know how. I use my phone to take the pics and text them to my email then I post them. My buck is lighter than my satins so he may be a coffee color. I believe my satins are chocolate or cinnamon as I was told when I bought them from another breeder. I checked again this morning and still no babies yet.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Again no pics, I worked a double and was so tired. I did find 10 babies when I got home. They all look good, have full milk bellies and noisy. And at least 1 has red eyes so Im really looking forward to seeing some color! Her sister is with her and still pregnant. They are both first time mommies so Im trying to give them a little time to settle into their new babies. I will still try to get pics without bothering them 2 much unless I get called in again tonight. Its been a while since I saw babies its so nice to be back into this again!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the new arrivals, I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have pics but I dont have time to figure out how to get them from my email to here like I have before. My other satin had her babies last night but she put them in 1 big pile with the others so I dont know how many there is yet. I can tell the difference between the litters since they are 3 days apart. The older litter is mostly male with 2 red eyed babies 1 male and 1 female. The litter born last night has at least 1 red eyed baby but I havent got a chance to check them out yet. I work on more updates when I can. Gotta work another double again today.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have 22 babies altogether! My second satin had 14! I lost 2 from the first litter but momma wasnt doing a good job at first, her prego sister was a better mommy than she was but I dont think the babies got milk from her while prego. Half the 14 babies has red eyes and the older litter is starting to get some color in them. I cant wait to see what colors I get!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the first litter born 3/17/11.








This is momma satin prego with her first litter of 14! They were born 3/20/11.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

There are 22 babies altogether! My other satin had 14! Half her litter has red eyes also. The older litter is starting to get some color on them. I cant wait to see what colors I get from these mommas.








This is the first litter born 3/17/11








This is momma satin prego with her first litter of 14! Born 3/20/11.

I lost 2 babies from the older litter. She wasnt doing a good job, her prego sister was a better mommy than she was but Im not sure the babies could nurse off her yet.

I will post more pics as I can.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I like the picture of momma...she's all stretched out like her belly is soooo heavy, lol!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for the repeat posts. I was having trouble posting the pics and then I didnt realize my posts were on a second page. I thought they werent posting and I was getting frustrated. Anyway, Yea she got bigger than she is in the pic and she was havn some trouble walking and running on the wheel. I figured it was gonna be a large litter but I wasnt thinking it would be that big!. I check them when I can but I am worried they wont nurse enough with so many but I wanna give them all a chance this time just to see the colors they have.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

It's your choice to leave the litter as it is or to make the hard choice to remove some however if there are more then 10 then someone is missing a meal since the dame only has 10 nipples. I usually remove the smaller males because they are harder find homes for and they require their own separate cages. I cull them early only because the pups aren't sentient yet and it gives the mom more nutrients for the rest.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I do have both mothers and babies in the same small cage together. They put the babies in a pile so they all CAN nurse all at once but I doubt they do plus they dont always lay on the babies at the same time. I havent really decided what I should do yet so I just keep checking on them daily.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

They seem to be doing great! I saw all milk bellies this morning and everyone was getting in there to nurse from both mommas. I thought about culling some males but my boyfriends friend wants a male to add to her breeding stock so I do want to try to keep my males as well so she has more to choose from.

Ill post more pics soon!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I realized that I am mistaken in a previous post. Not sure if anyone else caught it. At last count I have 21 babies not 22 but there is still no way they could all nurse at the same time unfortunately. I used to breed rats most recently and they have 12 nipples and thats what I was thinking in terms of my mice. But they are still growing very fast and doing good.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Im starting to see some colors now! Some look like the moms and some look like the dad. I have some brindles in there also. I notice when I look at my momma satins really close I can see a hint of brindle in them, is that normal. I wondered if I would get brindles because of that. Some babies look almost silver with red eyes but they seem to be brownish silver. Im not sure of a couple of the colors but I will post more pics soon. I am waiting for the younger litter to get a little older to show more color. I do see some reddish babies also.


----------

